# Gourdneck SGA



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Thinking of heading there to try some bunny hunting Thursday and Friday, going to the SGA by Hogset lk. (U Ave.). Anyone else hunt that area?


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have hunted the othe Gourdneck units (off of Center and Angling) and seen lots of evidence of rabbits, gotten a couple shots off but, its really thick and hard to get through. I have driven through the U Ave unit and I think walking along the edges of the open fields would be a good place to start. When are you going down there? Want some company?


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

I had thought about going today but decided to wait til Saturday (less wind), I'll probally hit U Ave area about 9am on saturday if you want to join me.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks like I will be going over to Grass Lake to visit the in-laws on Saturday (good rabbit hunting at their house, though). Next weekend I can go to Gourdneck.


----------

